# What browser are you using?



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

So it's as simple as the subject. Love chrome but hate the fact that it doesn't support FLASH making it impossible to fully browse the web. So I was thinking maybe you guys can post a solution or different web browser to use for a full browser experience. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/#aurora


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

K... so the title of the topic and what you want out of the topic are two entirely different things...
First off, mobile Flash is going the way of the dodo. You can sideload it, but it won't work forever. On my phone I use Dolphin, but only because Chrome doesn't work quite right on it for me. On the N7 it's full on Chrome though. The only thing I've run into that would normally use Flash is YouTube videos, and those go directly to the YouTube app so it's no big deal.


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

Chrome for normal stuff and dolphin 8.5.1 for flash ( I had issues with Firefox and flash unfortunately).


----------

